# Kernel updaten

## Manyak

Mensen heb een vraagje...

Ik heb de meeste kinderziektes als een noob wel onderhand verholpen.

Echter ik heb opgemerkt dat mijn kernel niet de meest recente versie is.

Volgens handleiding dit ingetikt:

```
emerge sys-kenel/gentoo-sources
```

Echter wat blijkt versie 1.4.19 heb ik automatisch gedownload.

Hoe krijg ik deze weg en de nieuwste 1.4.20 erin?

----------

## zwik

Eigenlijk is het niet zo nodig om je kernel te updaten. Als de nieuwe gentoo-sources komen zullen deze vanzelf wel in portage komen. Er is nog geen nieuwe gentoo-sources met de nieuwe 2.4.20 kernel omdat nog niet alle patches klaar zijn voor die kernel.

Wil je toch 2.4.20 gaan draaien kan je dat doen door de vanilla-sources te emergen en het symlinkje in je /usr/src te veranderen naar die sources.

Veel succes  :Smile:  .

----------

## Manyak

thnx

dus nog ff wachten...  :Smile: 

----------

## sgaap

Hij zit er ff in d8 ik (unstable), draait prima hier (al had ik bij een vriend van me wel problemen met scsi en reiserfs)

```

bash-2.05a$ emerge search gentoo-sources

Searching...

[ Results for search key : gentoo-sources ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

  

*  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

      Latest version available: 2.4.20-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.4.20-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 29,784 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Full sources for the Gentoo Linux kernel

```

----------

## Manyak

Ik ben er ook verder achter gekomen ....

Waneer je in je make.conf file een parameter (ben het ff vergeten   :Embarassed:  ) van ~arch in ~x86 veranderd dan accepteert gentoo ook unstable kernels..

----------

## heijs

```
emerge /usr/portage/sys-kernel/development-sources/development-sources-2.5.60-r1.ebuild

```

werkt ook sowieso hoor   :Wink: 

Vergeet niet dat je voor de development kernels module-init-tools nodig hebt...

Je bedoelt:

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

```

----------

## garo

 *Manyak wrote:*   

> Waneer je in je make.conf file een parameter (ben het ff vergeten icon_redface.gif ) van ~arch in ~x86 veranderd dan accepteert gentoo ook unstable kernels..

  *heijs wrote:*   

> Je bedoelt:
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" 
> ```
> ...

 

Dit geldt voor alle systemen met een x86 architectuur : de x86's, de pentium's,de meeste AMD's,...

Indien je een andere archictectuur hebt (bijvoorbeeld sparc) voeg je dit:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~sparc" 
```

toe in /etc/make.conf (voor ons voorbeeld van een sparc).

----------

## Fragbeestje

helleu!!!

Ik heb nu gentoo-sources 2.4.20-r1.

In portage staat nu ook 2.4.20-r2.

Dus als ik het goed begrijp moet ik gewoon

'emerge -u gentoo-sources'

uitvoeren en daarna het sym-linkje aanpassen?

Of zit ik er (weer) compleet naast?  :Smile: 

ps : ik zit nog ff in noob-modus, maar beetje bij beetje kom ik daar wel uit  :Embarassed: 

----------

## kamikaz3

die emerge zal er toch voor zorgen dat die link al aangepast is?

Het is als je zelf de sources zou downloaden dat je dat wel moet aanpassen

moeten is veel gezegd, je kan gerust het normale path ingeven, dat verandert niets

----------

## Fragbeestje

 :Very Happy:     tnx!

'k moet eens wat meer selectief gaan lezen!

die link wordt dus wel degelijk aangepast door die emerge --update

m'n linux kennis is er weer een beetje op vooruit gegaan!

Zal'k mijn systeempje maar eens gelijk updaten

Alvast nog eens bedankt!

----------

## water

Misschien overbodig, maar met een nieuwe source heb je nog geen nieuwe kernel.

En met 

```
ls -al /usr/src
```

kun je zien waar de symlink heen verwijst. Blijkt meteen dat (bij mij iig) die symlink niet vanzelf wordt gewijzigd.

----------

## Fragbeestje

tnx!  

dat moest 'k nou nog ff weten!

Wat zou een wereld zonder water zijn?   :Wink: 

----------

## yngwin

De emerge kernelsources zorgt er alleen voor dat de broncode wordt opgehaald, uitgepakt en gepatcht. Omdat er dan nog geen sprake is van een nieuwe kernel, is het ook logisch dat de oude link blijft staan. Want een andere emerge (bijv. voor mijn geluidskaart) heeft de broncode nodig van de actueel in gebruik zijnde kernel.

Dus als je een nieuwe kernel wilt, moet je zelf de link aanpassen en dan gaan configgen en compileren. En vergeet aan het eind niet om /boot te mounten en de nieuwe kernel daar neer te zetten, en natuurlijk je grub.conf aanpassen. Eventueel zul je ook driver modules die niet in de kernel zitten opnieuw moeten emergen/compileren.

----------

